
Charlie Brooker - The words you read next will be your last  - thehodge
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2010/nov/15/charlie-brooker-twitter-terror-conviction
======
robgough
Yet another proud reason to be British. _sigh_

... and so much for our sarcastic sense of humour. Although, maybe this says
more about the people we have acting as judges in our legal system, than
anything else.

